# Why...........



## jkd friend (Jan 6, 2008)

Why mix other styles with jkd when jkd is so well round. I for one think it's because jkd is under rated!


----------



## Blindside (Jan 6, 2008)

Where do you draw the line between what is and what isn't JKD?

Lamont


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 6, 2008)

jkd friend said:


> Why mix other styles with jkd when jkd is so well round. I for one think it's because jkd is under rated!



Well, Dan Inostanto is arguably the leading figure in JKD, he mixes styles, he must have a reason 

Bruce Lee mixed styles.

In fact some might argue that the whole idea behind JKD is that you are supposed to mix styles.

Others might argue that if you think JKD is a style, well rounded or not, you completely missed the point to what Bruce was actually saying.  Focusing on the finger, not what it is pointing at


----------



## Bodhisattva (Jan 8, 2008)

Blindside said:


> Where do you draw the line between what is and what isn't JKD?
> 
> Lamont


 
that's a question people run into all of the time now.  I consider MMA to be the modern version of JKD.  Looking through Tao Of Jeet Kune Do, Bruce Lee is focusing on boxing, and has begun checking out college wrestling and Judo some too.  It looked like he was headed towards what we all discovered in the 90's as MMA.

Even Straight Blast Gym International started out calling themselves Jeet Kune Do - they were a JKD School!  But as they "threw out what is useless" and "kept what is useful" their school turned into an MMA academy.  Even back in 2005, Matt still had "Functional Jeet Kune Do" on the sidewalk sign outside of his door.

But JKD guys want to complain because he isn't teaching Wing Chun anymore, or doing Sombrada drills.  But, Like Bruce said Throw out what is useless..


----------



## tellner (Jan 8, 2008)

Unless Matt is paying the Lee family for the right to use the name he could get in a lot of trouble using the words "Jeet Kune Do". If they sued Guro Inosanto who was a certified instructor under the founder SBG would lose the lawsuit big time.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 8, 2008)

To me JKD is having "no style" as Lee said. 
But I believe first one must have a base art to start from. To know and have the physical, mental (and emotional) disciplines needed to do JKD. Lee began with Wing Chun and then expanded from there. 
If a Kenpoist wanted to cross-train to another art to help them understand their base art better or to be able to have the benefits the other art provides that Kenpo doesn't, to expand their horizons, be a better fighter then that's fine... it's still not JKD. 
But, IMO, if one begins studying multiple arts then they could conceivably call themselves JKD-ists... or MMA-ists if one desires. I would say that it's possible that is the direction that Lee was headed and that it is possible that JKD has evolved into MMA. But without Lee here to enlighten as to where he was thinking his founding art was going... it's anyone's guess.

To me... a rose by any other name is still a rose.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 8, 2008)

But here's the thing.

Neither JKD *nor* MMA are *styles*, they are *concepts* arguably the same concept in fact.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 8, 2008)

Andy Moynihan said:


> But here's the thing.
> 
> Neither JKD *nor* MMA are *styles*, they are *concepts* arguably the same concept in fact.



I think I can buy that. .... yeah... ok... I'll buy that. :asian:


----------



## Marvin (Jan 8, 2008)

Our club started out as a typical jkdc school, it evolved into what we do now. When I was jkd there were certain expectations that are, like it or not attached to that name, that I no longer wanted to deal with. So Wolverine JKD became Wolverine Martial Arts. I still believe in BL's philosophy.

My thoughts on jkd  http://wolverinemartialarts.com/phil.php


----------



## joeygil (Jan 22, 2008)

I've been concentrating on "OJKD" or Jun Fan for quite some time now.  But as Sifu Dan Inosanto says, martial art technology evolves.  JKD as it was taught in the 70s could handle just about anything thrown at it in the mainstream MA at the time.

Unfortunately for Jun Fan, the ground game has really been developed, and if you don't know your ground game, your toast against somebody who does if they manage to take you down.

Yes Jun Fan has ground grappling, but it's not as comprehensive as something like BJJ.


----------



## still learning (Jan 27, 2008)

Hello, Why JKD? or any art?   If one trains them selves well...no matter the art? ...most will survive the outcome.

JKD like many others is an excellant art to train.  There is NO thing as a perfect martial art.

It is the person who makes the art perfect for them.  Anyone who devote themselves to JKD can be an excellant martial artist.  Same for any other arts.

Fighting a person on the streets....may only require a poke in the eye or a groin strike to disable a person so you can escape? or any simple techniques?

Aloha ( we prefer to throw coconuts...)


----------



## joeygil (Jan 28, 2008)

still learning said:


> Fighting a person on the streets....may only require a poke in the eye or a groin strike to disable a person so you can escape? or any simple techniques?


 

Bit off topic, but this reminded me of a great line:


			
				Dwight Schrute said:
			
		

> The eyes are the groin of the face!


----------



## James Kovacich (Jan 28, 2008)

Andrew Green said:


> Well, Dan Inostanto is arguably the leading figure in JKD, he mixes styles, he must have a reason
> 
> Bruce Lee mixed styles.
> 
> ...


It's not that your supposed  to mix styles. Your supposed to find your own path and not be bound. That does not mean mixing styles. Theres things about JKD that do not eqaute to MMA. The journey is not the same. 

It really depends on if you "buy" into the concept approach which in all fairness has it's "right" but so do the originals who have been doing what they do for 40 years. 

I think if one is going to train in JKD- The Way of the Intercepting Fist. The should first learn JKD-The Way of the Intercepting Fist, BEFORE dropping anything.

How can one drop anything without having something to start with? Dan had a true JKD foundation BEFORE changing anything. And so do his students. Why would anyone use the JKD name without learning true JKD first?


----------



## joeygil (Jan 28, 2008)

This actually can become somewhat burdensome to JKD instructors.

Sifu Dan Inosanto often will teach techniques that he doesn't like, or aren't appropriate for his body type, but wants it out there, because he knows it may work for others.  He often stresses that you need to learn more than you use, if you plan to be an instructor.  So in this sense, you drop what is uneeded for your own use, but retain knowledge of it to pass it on.

Goes back to that thread on dropping trapping.  It may not work for you combatively, so don't do it combatively, but it may work for your student.  If you didn't pass it on, your student doesn't benefit from it.


----------



## James Kovacich (Jan 29, 2008)

joeygil said:


> This actually can become somewhat burdensome to JKD instructors.
> 
> Sifu Dan Inosanto often will teach techniques that he doesn't like, or aren't appropriate for his body type, but wants it out there, because he knows it may work for others. He often stresses that you need to learn more than you use, if you plan to be an instructor. So in this sense, you drop what is uneeded for your own use, but retain knowledge of it to pass it on.
> 
> Goes back to that thread on dropping trapping. It may not work for you combatively, so don't do it combatively, but it may work for your student. If you didn't pass it on, your student doesn't benefit from it.


 
Thats a good part of the picture that so many don't see!


----------



## g-bells (Feb 5, 2008)

i think if you stop learning you will no grow as both a fighter and a person


----------



## Bodhisattva (May 5, 2008)

jkd friend said:


> Why mix other styles with jkd when jkd is so well round. I for one think it's because jkd is under rated!


 
I can never figure out what posts like this actually mean..


----------



## Bodhisattva (May 5, 2008)

tellner said:


> Unless Matt is paying the Lee family for the right to use the name he could get in a lot of trouble using the words "Jeet Kune Do". If they sued Guro Inosanto who was a certified instructor under the founder SBG would lose the lawsuit big time.


 
Matt doesn't call what he does JKD anymore.

Now he calls it MMA.

JKD is just a name.


----------



## Hawke (May 5, 2008)

In Kenpo (EPAK) people asked why do we study this or that.

Instructor response was in the alphabet we have the letters Q and X.  we rarely use them, but they do come in handy when needed.

I am very new to JKD (not my main art atm).  As far as I understand it JKD is my honest expression of my body.

When my schedule lightens up I plan on training more JKD.  I enjoy the JKD drills a lot.


----------

